# DirecTV Won't Send DECA's?



## tw0053 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a SWiM installation with 2 H21s, an HR20-700, and HR22-100. Last week I got DirecTV to send a cck-w for free to connect all of my receivers to the Internet. The csr told me I would not need the DECAs for the installation because it was only the Internet I wanted and not Whole Home. Come to find out, I will need DECAs. I called this morning to have DECAs sent to me since I read on here they would send them for free. After I finally got routed to the right person they said they were sending them. Afterwards I looked at the order online and it said they were sending B Band Converters. I called back and they first suggested they were DECAs, but they will show up on the order as BBCs. Has anyone ever heard of this?

I wasn't satisfied with that answer so they transferred me to the same department that helped me before. He said it looked like BBCs were going out to me and he would send DECAs. After waiting for 20 minutes he told me he could not find DECAs in the computer and could not send them out because I had not paid for the whole home installation. I told them I was just looking to get the internet to all receivers and not pay for whole home DVR service. He told me I know what you're trying to do. That is, do the whole home installation without paying for it and you will need to pay $99 to have the whole home upgrade done to receive the DECAs. They cannot send them separately.

Doesn't anyone know this to be true? If I call back will I eventually get someone to send them?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

tw0053 said:


> I have a SWiM installation with 2 H21s, an HR20-700, and HR22-100. Last week I got DirecTV to send a cck-w for free to connect all of my receivers to the Internet. The csr told me I would not need the DECAs for the installation because it was only the Internet I wanted and not Whole Home. Come to find out, I will need DECAs. I called this morning to have DECAs sent to me since I read on here they would send them for free. After I finally got routed to the right person they said they were sending them. Afterwards I looked at the order online and it said they were sending B Band Converters. I called back and they first suggested they were DECAs, but they will show up on the order as BBCs. Has anyone ever heard of this?
> 
> I wasn't satisfied with that answer so they transferred me to the same department that helped me before. He said it looked like BBCs were going out to me and he would send DECAs. After waiting for 20 minutes he told me he could not find DECAs in the computer and could not send them out because I had not paid for the whole home installation. I told them I was just looking to get the internet to all receivers and not pay for whole home DVR service. He told me I know what you're trying to do. That is, do the whole home installation without paying for it and you will need to pay $99 to have the whole home upgrade done to receive the DECAs. They cannot send them separately.
> 
> Doesn't anyone know this to be true? If I call back will I eventually get someone to send them?


There's a limit to how many they can send in a six month period (I think it's one now). That being said, if they aren't even showing up in the ordering system *and* you've never ordered any D* probably doesn't realize you have a SWM install. You may need to ask if they show that you have a SWM install (if you did a self install/self SWM upgrade, they won't show this), and if they don't they'll need to flag your account for this [whether they know how to do this...]

Your most headache-free option may be to buy 4 of them from Amazon for $12 each...http://amzn.to/ZOAz30


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

a deca is not the same thing as a broadband deca


----------



## ryanh9992 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can almost guarantee more than one DECA can be full filled within a 6 month period. You need to call and have your account marked as SWM. An agent can't do it but they can send an escalation.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

JBv said:


> Your most headache-free option may be to buy 4 of them from Amazon for $12 each...http://amzn.to/ZOAz30


or look on ebay for used ones. i found a set of 3 used decas going for 8 bucks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-DIRECTV-E...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d0495594

then sell the bbc units they send ya to make up the cost


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

You can get the DECA's from ebay for about $10 each. If all that you really want is Intenet access on your DVR's, you only need one of them for the DVR that's not located right next to the Wireless CCK. You also need 3 Band Stop Filters (one for the DVR next to the CCK and for one for each of the receivers). You can get them on ebay for about $2 each.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Basically, without a Whole Home setup DirecTV is not going to send you a DECA. What you can get from them is a wireless CCK which will allow you to connect one DVR to the Internet. While that same CCK can be used to get Internet to all of your DVRs, that will not be possible until you turn on Whole Home and have DECAs attached to the other DVRs. If it is just Internet that you want and you don't have the ability to run Ethernet to each of your receivers, you will need a wireless CCK at each receiver. As for the cost of the wireless CCK, it is generally around $30 with shipping.

- Merg


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Basically, without a Whole Home setup DirecTV is not going to send you a DECA. What you can get from them is a wireless CCK which will allow you to connect one DVR to the Internet. While that same CCK can be used to get Internet to all of your DVRs, that will not be possible until you turn on Whole Home and have DECAs attached to the other DVRs. If it is just Internet that you want and you don't have the ability to run Ethernet to each of your receivers, you will need a wireless CCK at each receiver. As for the cost of the wireless CCK, it is generally around $30 with shipping.
> 
> - Merg


setup an order for my ex-wife for teh cck - it was in the cart at 99.00 + shipping extra. Where did you see it for 30.00? Solidsignal had it at 69.00


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> setup an order for my ex-wife for teh cck - it was in the cart at 99.00 + shipping extra. Where did you see it for 30.00? Solidsignal had it at 69.00


eBay has one for $24.99.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> setup an order for my ex-wife for teh cck - it was in the cart at 99.00 + shipping extra. Where did you see it for 30.00? Solidsignal had it at 69.00


I've quoted that same $30.00 price. Finally found it again on the new site. Go to On-Demand and click on CCK. It takes you to Equipment accessories and select the Self-Install CCK - it mentions connecting to your wireless router. $25 plus shipping.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I've quoted that same $30.00 price. Finally found it again on the new site. Go to On-Demand and click on CCK. It takes you to Equipment accessories and select the Self-Install CCK - it mentions connecting to your wireless router. $25 plus shipping.


+1

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And that's actually a very good buy. Most of the game adapters or stand alone bridges like the WGA-600N or WET-610N are in the $70-100 range.

Plus the WCCK is a very versitile device. While it has Coax in and passthrough and an ethernet jack, it can be a DECA replacement and a CCK via wireless connection back to your router.

Or you can use it standalone as a wireless bridge just like those I mentioned.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> I've quoted that same $30.00 price. Finally found it again on the new site. Go to On-Demand and click on CCK. It takes you to Equipment accessories and select the Self-Install CCK - it mentions connecting to your wireless router. $25 plus shipping.


still shows 99.00 not sure what is going on. will call them and talk to csr


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> still shows 99.00 not sure what is going on. will call them and talk to csr


Their site is showing $99 for me too. It's also requiring me to add an HD DVR to the order, even though I already have 3 HD-DVR's. Without adding a DVR, it won't add the CCK to my shopping cart. Once I add the HD-DVR the CCK also gets added. If I then delete the HD-DVR, the CCK also gets deleted.

It's a good thing that I really don't want a CCK and was just doing this to see what the website was doing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wingrider01 said:


> still shows 99.00 not sure what is going on. will call them and talk to csr


Perhaps the discounted price is for WHDS subscribers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill Broderick said:


> You also need 3 Band Stop Filters (one for the DVR next to the CCK and for one for each of the receivers).


This sounds like bad advice.


----------



## waylonrobert (Apr 22, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> You can get the DECA's from ebay for about $10 each. If all that you really want is Intenet access on your DVR's, you only need one of them for the DVR that's not located right next to the Wireless CCK. You also need 3 Band Stop Filters (one for the DVR next to the CCK and for one for each of the receivers). You can get them on ebay for about $2 each.


Why does he need BSF's? He should only need a BSF if he has an SD receiver and/or an H20. He has listed neither of those.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> still shows 99.00 not sure what is going on. will call them and talk to csr


If you strike out, here's a decent deal >

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Directv-Wif...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f22b521c0


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

waylonrobert said:


> Why does he need BSF's? He should only need a BSF if he has an SD receiver and/or an H20. He has listed neither of those.


He already has the CCK directly connected to one DVR via Ethernet. *If he's only looking to add Internet access to his second DVR's, so that he can access VOD* and isn't trying to add MRV, then he only needs to run the Coax through the CCK and add a DECA to that second DVR. At that point, both of his DVR's will have Internet access.

However, now that he will have added Internet to the Coax, he will need to filter it back out at the other receivers. He could do this with a DECA at each location. But that's not necessary. He can accomplish the same thing with a less expensive BSF at each of those locations.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

believe you are confused on what a bsf actually filters, the bsf only filters the MRV/whole home frequencies, so what you are trying to get him to use the bsf for is redundant because the bsf isnt filtering the internet. considering he dont want mrv/whole home he has a couple options to accomplish what he wants. 1 he can just run ethernet to the other hddvr for internet. 2 buy another wcck for the other receiver, or 3 buy 2 receiver decas, hook the wcck up through the coaxial connection with the receiver decas connected at each receiver. He does not need a band stop filter period and never will, a band stop filter is placed behind a standard def receiver to block the mrv/whole home frequencies only ( with a few exceptions such as in a swm system with a hr20-100 )


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vin said:


> If you strike out, here's a decent deal >
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Directv-Wif...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f22b521c0


thanks but called and got it for the price I wanted to pay on the first try, besides, I rarely buy from fleabay and only as a last resort


----------



## waylonrobert (Apr 22, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> He already has the CCK directly connected to one DVR via Ethernet. *If he's only looking to add Internet access to his second DVR's, so that he can access VOD* and isn't trying to add MRV, then he only needs to run the Coax through the CCK and add a DECA to that second DVR. At that point, both of his DVR's will have Internet access.
> 
> However, now that he will have added Internet to the Coax, he will need to filter it back out at the other receivers. He could do this with a DECA at each location. But that's not necessary. He can accomplish the same thing with a less expensive BSF at each of those locations.


Sorry, but that is not what a BSF (band stop filter) is used for. I suggest you examine some literature on what a BSF is and does, for example this diagram (http://manuals.solidsignal.com/Band Stop Filter LR.pdf) shows when you would need to use a BSF. Might also read this thread (http://forums.solidsignal.com/showt...-of-a-Band-Stop-Filter-(Residential-customers) ). In short, only on SD receivers and/or specific receivers that need it (H20, HR20-100). Additionally, any SWiM equipment made after 2009 does not need a BSF at all.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

In this thread, when I was trying to do essentially the same thing that tw0052 is asking about, at a friend's house, I was told by veryoldschool that, if I added a coax to a wireless CCK, and then connected that coax to any receivers that don't have an internal/external DECA, then I would need to connect a BSF to each of those receiver.

From that thread (all quotes from VOS's posts)


> Now you can connect a coax to it to feed the location you want, "but" all the receivers will need BSFs to keep the DECA signal from their SAT input.





> "The problem is" the DECA signal is VERY HIGH compared to the SWiM levels and this can cause the SAT tuner to have problems if the DECA gets to it.





> In this case anything without an internal/external DECA should have a BSF.





> In the picture of the WCCK, there isn't a coax connected, so it doesn't, "but" should you connect a coax, and/or use the pass through to feed a receiver that doesn't have an internal/external DECA, "then" a filter is needed.
> 
> An active DECA on the coax means the signal travels all through the coax to all the receivers.


If there's anyone at DBStalk who's technical knowledge I respect, it's VOS. So, until he retracts what he told me, I'm sticking with the statement that once the OP puts a CCK on his coax network, then he either needs a DECA or a BSF on all of his receivers that don't have an internal DECA.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> He already has the CCK directly connected to one DVR via Ethernet. If he's only looking to add Internet access to his second DVR's, so that he can access VOD and isn't trying to add MRV, then he only needs to run the Coax through the CCK and add a DECA to that second DVR. At that point, both of his DVR's will have Internet access.
> 
> *However, now that he will have added Internet to the Coax, he will need to filter it back out at the other receivers. * He could do this with a DECA at each location. But that's not necessary. He can accomplish the same thing with a less expensive BSF at each of those locations.





cwtech said:


> believe you are confused on what a bsf actually filters, the bsf only filters the MRV/whole home frequencies, so what you are trying to get him to use the bsf for is redundant because the bsf isnt filtering the internet. considering he dont want mrv/whole home he has a couple options to accomplish what he wants. 1 he can just run ethernet to the other hddvr for internet. 2 buy another wcck for the other receiver, or 3 buy 2 receiver decas, hook the wcck up through the coaxial connection with the receiver decas connected at each receiver. He does not need a band stop filter period and never will, a band stop filter is placed behind a standard def receiver to block the mrv/whole home frequencies only ( with a few exceptions such as in a swm system with a hr20-100 )


IOW, what Bill means in the highlighted portion of his quote above, is that by adding internet access to the two DVRs by means of the DECA (MoCA) network signal now introduced on to the satellite coax install, DECA BSFs for the cheaper option will now be needed at the inputs of the two H21s to prevent the strong (comparatively speaking) network signal from reaching their satellite tuners and potentially causing interference to them.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

^ Exactly. Thank you.


----------

